
Show HN: I Made a Templating Language - ianertson
https://github.com/sebbekarlsson/gpp
======
neckardt
> > How is this software licensed?

> I don't know. Do what you want.

People tend to be afraid to use software without an explicit license do to the
way copyright works (at least in the US). If you don't explicitly give people
permission to use your software, you maintain the full copyright rights to the
work. In other words, if I started using your software and you decide you want
to charge for the software after all, you could go ahead and sue me.

If you want people to "do what they want" with your software, the MIT license
or BSD license is probably the closest to this sentiment. Pick one and add it
to your project, it will make it much more comfortable for other devs to pick
up your code.

